# lip report 9-20-06



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

two red drum landed to day at LIP today 

48" inch by james dozier

46" inch by nick durney 

allso on mon. or tue a 2 lb 12 oz pompano by james e. jordan jr. 
wow what a whopper !!!!!!


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

edgotbait said:


> two red drum landed to day at LIP today
> 
> 48" inch by james dozier
> 
> ...


NICE

lynnhaven inlet pier?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

No, Little Island Pier in Sandbridge


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

*Thanx Ed*

excellent report, next time see if you can find one of those stupid banner planes to fly up and down the beach...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

DredRum said:


> excellent report, next time see if you can find one of those stupid banner planes to fly up and down the beach...


Nope, no plane but was thinking of getting someone to dress up in a chicken outfit and run with his arms out making plane noises.  
Would that make ya feel better?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter, he does have a point. 

Some of those guys have been fishing hard at LIP for a few weeks now. I think they deserve a little time alone with the drum before everyone starts invading the place.

A week woulda been fair, IHMO. 

I would like to see ya in a chicken suit, Steve.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

its only 2, that has been reported........the bite ain't on yet ( as far as yall that only depend on the internet fishing reports can know )...but yall can have the LIP and the combat fishing...me...gonna keep the sand between the toes.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Its posts like this that make me wonder why post???? If I'm out and catching, or hear of something being caught I'm gonna post it. Regardless of what's been going on, we all fish to enjoy it, and not everyone lives close enough to just hop on over to a certain place so we rely on reports for planning trips....


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

Singletjeff said:


> Its posts like this that make me wonder why post???? If I'm out and catching, or hear of something being caught I'm gonna post it. Regardless of what's been going on, we all fish to enjoy it, and not everyone lives close enough to just hop on over to a certain place so we rely on reports for planning trips....


I dunno about that, not 3 minutes after this thread was created I swear I saw 7 trucks full of fisherman headed towards sandbridge pier loaded up with drum fishing gear.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Shooter, he does have a point.
> 
> Some of those guys have been fishing hard at LIP for a few weeks now. I think they deserve a little time alone with the drum before everyone starts invading the place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Cell Phones already spread the word. Besides those that know are allready planning on being there.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Digger said:


> The Cell Phones already spread the word. Besides those that know are allready planning on being there.


That's the thing... THOSE that have a clue were fishing this AM... The Dumb WF-SOBs were sitting on there worthless behinds waiting for a phone call or a net post to go fishing. 

Please understand I'm not talking about the honest folks that are out there working for a living only the peice of crap that calls saying we were wasting our time and BSing about how they can do it better. WHAT A JOKE


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

in2win said:


> That's the thing... THOSE that have a clue were fishing this AM... The Dumb WF-SOBs were sitting on there worthless behinds waiting for a phone call or a net post to go fishing.
> 
> Please understand I'm not talking about the honest folks that are out there working for a living only the peice of crap that calls saying we were wasting our time and BSing about how they can do it better. WHAT A JOKE


mike we all feel ya. thank god i'll have a weekend off this month... i'll be fishin the tourney most of the time, but i hope to be able to sneak away for a couple hours at least this weekend.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Im not one for standing in line just to cast. Ill stick to wide open space and sand. I like the challenge of catching from the beach. No pier for an advantage. No barnys to get elbow to elbow with and cast over your lines. I post on here to share the wealth and prevent somebody else from goinng to fish somewhere I did if I didnt catch squat there. Atleast I can help prevent someone from getting skunked Not to mention a few people have ointed me in the right direction a few times. 

Nserch4D, Im down for this weekend. I think I need help readin the beach. Got work Sat, off Sun. Thats why I fish evenings mostly. And yes, everytime I get Lou to build me something he always seems to exceed what Im expecting.  Ill give you a holler friday.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey ed What was the pompano caught on? Im guessing shrimp??


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

The pomp was caught on bwfb. There was also a very nice spec caught on bwfb.


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hey Ed*

I would like to personally thank you. You have done the right thing you tell it like it is and you keep it true. And for what I was lead to see here was fishing reports and fishing help and thats just what you did. Keep up the great work and the great posts you always leave, GOOD OR BAD.


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

*out of town*

us folks that don't live there, are not gonna start a conga line down at pungo, but it is nice to hear whats going on down there. Some folks it seems have nothing to do but fish, while the rest of us have to work to pay taxes, welfare and social security. I lived in Hampton for years an dfished hard but always shared info to those that didn't have the time.....rant off.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Hey ed What was the pompano caught on? Im guessing shrimp??


no clue i just looked at the citaton


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

ps therewere about 5 or 6 large drum caught that day but only the two citations

fish hard dont kill each other and work together and yes there will be lotsof fishermen there but if you all stay com we will all get through this you normaly only have 20 or 25 day left till its over


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

How many caught today with the NE wind, Ed?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

dont know no one will answer the freaken phone and its the 5:30am message


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> ps therewere about 5 or 6 large drum caught that day but only the two citations
> 
> fish hard dont kill each other and work together and yes there will be lotsof fishermen there but if you all stay com we will all get through this you normaly only have 20 or 25 day left till its over


3 AM 1 PM


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*See my post*

sea2 and nserch4. please see my post. I much prefer the sand as well. Everyone else can have the pier. Was planning AI this weekend but the tourny etc. with my dogs sounds complicated. Was thinkin VA BEach if but to relax only...Any fish will be an added bonus. Ill bring the beer.


----------



## reel_man (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't see what you guys are talking about. I saw the post and raced down there last night. I probably wouldn't have gone if I hadn't seen it but there's only a few days when the conditions are right so when it's right you have to go. Does this mean I'm a jerk cause I didn't put in the time and yet tried to reap the rewards or smart cause I let someone else put in the time and I go a reap the rewards. Either way it doesn't matter, it wasn't that crowded and as hard as everyone was fishing last night I didn't see one person catch nor was I able to catch a Pompano!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

DickDog said:


> sea2 and nserch4. please see my post. I much prefer the sand as well. Everyone else can have the pier. Was planning AI this weekend but the tourny etc. with my dogs sounds complicated. Was thinkin VA BEach if but to relax only...Any fish will be an added bonus. Ill bring the beer.


You had to add the beer!!!!!.........WInds have turned around...SW 10-15....not ideal winds but if the fish are there...the fish are there. I've staked out a pretty hole...so fish or no fish...I'll have lines out in the water....

Your more than welcome.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

reel_man said:


> I don't see what you guys are talking about. I saw the post and raced down there last night. I probably wouldn't have gone if I hadn't seen it but there's only a few days when the conditions are right so when it's right you have to go. Does this mean I'm a jerk cause I didn't put in the time and yet tried to reap the rewards or smart cause I let someone else put in the time and I go a reap the rewards. Either way it doesn't matter, it wasn't that crowded and as hard as everyone was fishing last night I didn't see one person catch nor was I able to catch a Pompano!!!


This is Great 

I'm so glad you have a better sense of humor this time of year than I do. I reckon I just get rubbed the wrong way by the one time warrior that caught his first real Drum last Fall when your cats mixed breed(with a horse) cousin could have caught 25 thinks he's the BEST OF THE BEST.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sounds like soembodys jealous about Brandon spankin the drummies last fall at LIP. I may not have caught any out there, but atleast i got to see some happy fellas posin with my dreamfish. The sight of a huge drum and a cold beer in hand is just as good. Amen to whoever brings chillies. Fishins fun, but beer takes it to another level when its dead. by the way, im going right now.... to the surf that is. 

I only join conga lines that form in NC suds. not planks.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*jealous about Brandon*



Sea2aeS said:


> sounds like soembodys jealous about Brandon spankin the drummies last fall at LIP. I may not have caught any out there, but atleast i got to see some happy fellas posin with my dreamfish. The sight of a huge drum and a cold beer in hand is just as good. Amen to whoever brings chillies. Fishins fun, but beer takes it to another level when its dead. by the way, im going right now.... to the surf that is.
> 
> I only join conga lines that form in NC suds. not planks.


Heavens NO !

Brandon works hard and desirves every fish he catches and then some !

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*The World Wide Web*



striper0 said:


> us folks that don't live there, are not gonna start a conga line down at pungo, but it is nice to hear whats going on down there. Some folks it seems have nothing to do but fish, while the rest of us have to work to pay taxes, welfare and social security. I lived in Hampton for years an dfished hard but always shared info to those that didn't have the time.....rant off.


I worked 60 to 70 hrs. per week for 27 years to earn the right to go fishing 3 months a year... Give me a call when you get there and I'll be happy to take you for a boat ride.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi folks
Just wanted to poke my head in and say thanks for not getting out of hand when this thread could have very easily.

I don't know In2Win personally but I do know enough folks that do and they speak highly of him and thats enough for me,,, he works hard at work and while fishing and he catches his fair share of fish so he has earned his stripes or splinters the hard way.

I got my start on the planks and enjoy the memories and now I spend my time either on the sand or on the yak but I am told I have to get my self out to the LIP if for nothing but more learning and to see some of the best fishing around.

Good luck to all and hope to see everyone catch some fishes.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

lol u guys make me laugh. good luck at the circus.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

gus said:


> lol u guys make me laugh. good luck at the circus.


GRILLED RED DRUM FILLET  

2 lg. red drum fillets
1/2 onion, sliced
1 tomato, sliced
1/2 stick butter, sliced
2 tsp. lemon pepper
1 tsp. salt

Place fillets on sheet of aluminum foil large enough in which to wrap them. Place 1/2 of onion slices beneath fillets and 1/2 over fillets. Place sliced tomato over onions and fish. Sprinkle lemon pepper and salt over all. Wrap in foil and grill over medium-hot fire 30 minutes. Best eaten while warm.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

better blackened id say


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Drum Stew*



Fishing_Feud said:


> GRILLED RED DRUM FILLET
> 
> 2 lg. red drum fillets
> 1/2 onion, sliced
> ...


 An old and dear friend/life-long resident of Hatteras Island told me a little story about life after keeping old Drum was declared against the law. " I've had fried Drum,baked Drum,grilled Drum, Drum srew and now I guess I'll have POACHED DRUM."

I personally wouldn't kill any Drum... But, this ole boy put a bowl of Drum stew in front of me thirty some years ago on a cold November night and I still smile when I think about it.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

in2win said:


> An old and dear friend/life-long resident of Hatteras Island told me a little story about life after keeping old Drum was declared against the law. " I've had fried Drum,baked Drum,grilled Drum, Drum srew and now I guess I'll have POACHED DRUM."
> 
> I personally wouldn't kill any Drum... But, this ole boy put a bowl of Drum stew in front of me thirty some years ago on a cold November night and I still smile when I think about it.
> 
> ...


 Been a while since I ate some a that mouthwaterin stuff too,Mike,but remember it to be dern good... Ummmm... Pups are good fried,grilled,blackened,or baked,but too soft for the stew...


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks ed


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Take a look at the hits on this sucker*

Ed,

Your a hot topic,jump in here and start another fuss  See you tomorrow  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There ain't no fish at lip. There're just a bunch of old drunk guys sitting together telling tales.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

glad i can keep you all entertained


----------

